# 1995 Audi TT Concept



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

Can anyone spot any differences?
Its come a long way and still looks modern even though its over 10 years old!

































anyone else have Audi TT concept car pictures?


_Modified by XXX 1.8T at 12:21 PM 2-27-2009_


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: 1995 Audi TT Concept ( XXX 1.8T)*

some day i will fabricate those seat covers for a nice set of pole positions or something. that would be trick


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: 1995 Audi TT Concept (thenamescolby)*

what about the gear stick very touring car unless it wasnt finished properly


----------



## fijitt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: 1995 Audi TT Concept ( XXX 1.8T)*

wow im glad thats not how they designed the exhaust on the production model


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: 1995 Audi TT Concept (fijitt)*

I dig the recessed shift boot and the front lower valance. Interesting.
Did you notice that the first two push in dials (drivers heated seat and the rear defooger buttons) look like they were designed to be used as the headlight switch? No headlight switch on the left.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: 1995 Audi TT Concept (mr.ramsey)*

Wow, those are some good pics, I haven't seen them before. I think it's really cool how similar the car stayed from concept to production. That said I think it would have been cool if they kept the shifter and fenders.
Also, what's that gauge underneath the tach? Boost perhaps? I know some other cars have boost gauges there.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: 1995 Audi TT Concept (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
Also, what's that gauge underneath the tach? Boost perhaps? I know some other cars have boost gauges there.


I think its a analogue clock as thats where the digital one is.
That said it would be cool if it was a boost gauge!


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

I have a book from road and track that details the entire design process of the TT. It's a really cool read. I also picked up a press pack from way back in the day that has an original letter and photo's from audi about the up comming TT.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (sims159915)*

could you scan them and post it?


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*

Found some more awesome pics of TT Coupe 001!
































































































Amazing!


_Modified by XXX 1.8T at 2:09 AM 2-28-2009_


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*

Is that a throttle *cable* in the engine pic?
I must say... I like the production coupé better in most aspects..


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (bauch1425)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bauch1425* »_Is that a throttle *cable* in the engine pic?
I must say... I like the production coupé better in most aspects..

Yes it is DBW was released in the late 90's


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*

Huh? Isn't drive by wire where there isn't really a wire? It's electronic and does away with any sort of mechanical control systems - like the TT is now.
I was asking because that sure looks like a wire controlling the throttle to me.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (bauch1425)*

Thank goodness they ditched the rounded side windows, the tapered/pinched side windows look _way_ better. It is amazing how closely they followed the concept though; the TT is given credit for making people rethink Audi, and you can totally see why. I agree with Murdur about the fender vents, I want OSIRs as soon as I fall bass-ackwards into money


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: 1995 Audi TT Concept ( XXX 1.8T)*

i still love this pic:


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: 1995 Audi TT Concept (scoTT la rock)*








"Huh? Isn't drive by wire where there isn't really a wire? It's electronic and does away with any sort of mechanical control systems - like the TT is now.
I was asking because that sure looks like a wire controlling the throttle to me."
DBW= (NO CABLE)








thats a cable throttle, with electronic idle stabilty control.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: 1995 Audi TT Concept (stjacket)*

Its DBC = drive by cable
I like the old style engine covers better. Also the fuel rail is different, not to mention red. Bet thats an 058 block in there


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

very cool, thank you


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Thank goodness they ditched the rounded side windows, the tapered/pinched side windows look _way_ better. 

You can still have that look all you need to do is buy a hardtop for your Roadster


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

I like the original concept for 3 reasons..
it was 1.2 tons (with quattro!) 
it has a lot more aluminium before the bead counters came it and calculated the costs od so much aluminium
and it could oversteer! Drift baby!


_Modified by robingohtt at 11:33 AM 3-5-2009_


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: 1995 Audi TT Concept (scoTT la rock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scoTT la rock* »_i still love this pic:










word!


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_
You can still have that look all you need to do is buy a hardtop for your Roadster

















so jealous. i want a hardtop SOO bad


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (ilovemyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilovemyTT* »_
so jealous. i want a hardtop SOO bad

Here's a silver one just like the concept!


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (ilovemyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilovemyTT* »_
so jealous. i want a hardtop SOO bad

I know of at least two people that were scammed out of about $1500 trying to by a hardtop. Back in 01/02 some guy got a line on several and was selling them - but oversold what he could get and some never received theirs. They are out there - they are VERY expensive and you need a hardware kit that some people don't have or can't get.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote »_it was 1.2 tons (with quattro!) 








2400lbs? Man I'd love a TT that weighs as much as a civic....


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (Murderface)*

I wonder where the concept tt is now....


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I know of at least two people that were scammed out of about $1500 trying to by a hardtop. Back in 01/02 some guy got a line on several and was selling them - but oversold what he could get and some never received theirs. They are out there - they are VERY expensive and you need a hardware kit that some people don't have or can't get.

thats weak... I love hard tops on convertibles... S2k's are sick with the hardtop. 
If a hardtop for the TT was readily availiable i would have been much more likely to go with the convertible over the coupe.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Corradokid135)*

Audi museum


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: (Murderface)*

u can search for the original specs..
only 1.2 tons...
with quattro...
the aluminum parts was much much more...
and it had no airbags, aircon, and spare wheel, etc..etc..
I am about to reach that weight..after stripping and swapping at least more than 30 parts ,,,list is too intensive so please dont ask me to list it..
and mine is FWD,,
I dont think anyone can strip to 1.2 tons with a quattro and still have interiors,, aircon and stereo


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I know of at least two people that were scammed out of about $1500 trying to by a hardtop. Back in 01/02 some guy got a line on several and was selling them - but oversold what he could get and some never received theirs. They are out there - they are VERY expensive and you need a hardware kit that some people don't have or can't get.

I remember that guy...I bought my BMC intake from him...Ralph or somthing...left a few people hanging for sure back in the day


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Qu!cks!lva)*

lol, I just sold that BMC


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (Qu!cks!lva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Qu!cks!lva* »_
I remember that guy...I bought my BMC intake from him...Ralph or somthing...left a few people hanging for sure back in the day

Yeah - that was his name. He screwed several people out of those Hardtops. I know one guy in CA that got one - Gerry. He attended the first TT-West with me in 01. Haven't heard from him since


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected]x)*

A few come up on the UK TT forum.
Here's one thats for sale at the moment:
http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/foru...35698


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*

Thanks for posting this. I have asked for some shots of the show car several times and never got this through a collection of shots!


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

definitely a great concept for its year... will be stealing those ideas for my car.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

sorry to bring back this old topic but the pics of the concept are amazing. So many little details are changed. 

Love the concept


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

peter139 said:


> sorry to bring back this old topic but the pics of the concept are amazing. So many little details are changed.
> 
> Love the concept


Agreed:thumbup:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Woah! Never seen before pics!
Thx for bringing this up! Lol

Sent from HTC Evo 3D


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Here some more pictures of the concept

I hope you like it

The concept drawings:









































The model









Some of the first pics:
Headlight









Rear light









Front









Side

















Back

















Interior

















Roadster









































So many details are changed.. search and find 
-Look at the top of the dash... not flat.
-light switch
-etc,etc

Greetz


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks for this thread! 

awesome. love that checkered trim... and the slanted down exhaust 

there was a guy who modified his coupe to look like the concept with the window line. i think i have a pic somewhere. i'll look


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

peter139 said:


> Here some more pictures of the concept
> 
> I hope you like it
> 
> ...


Also note the NSU TT Badges:thumbup:


----------

